# Jergens natural glow (with pics)



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone tried this? is it safe to use it on your face?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

ehh i wouldnt use on the face but cuz of the oils on your face.have you ever used a self tanner n then not washed your hands? your all orange and smell bad cuz of the oils in your hands so imagine what itd do to your face now some you can use on your face that ive tried n there 'ok' but the jergens natural glow i think is alright id prolly rate it a 7 out of 10 it doesnt smell bad like others do and it also has little shimmers in it which i really like its worth payin like the 6 bucks i deff liked it


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

ok use it for the body but not for the face.  Hrmm cause my face is pale right now because of winter and during the summer my body gets really dark but its harder for my face to tan but I dont want to go out in the sun and damage my skin anymore soo, any tanners that are good for the face too?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah ive used coppertone endless summer for the face and that worked really well


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 25, 2005)

i use it on my face and it works juSs fine, i havent broken out from it or anything...i juSs use it as my moisturizer every morning and night..i also have combination skin..i dono if that makes a difference...but yeah i dono it might juSs be me...but i love it, definitely worth the money


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah I have combination skin too,  but I will just get the jergens body glow for now and see how it works! thanks girls


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 25, 2005)

is this the natural glow moisturizer tanning thing? if so lol i have it and i use it on my face. i've never had a problem with it. its good it lets u decide how dark u want it or not. it goes away after awhile cuz its only on the outside part of ur skin so u know when ur skin sheds ur back w/ ur original color. lol


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

How long does it stay on? and yes its the natural glow tanning lotion


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

you can use the jergen's body gow on your face, but just make sure that you wash your face at least once a day otherwise it can be hell on your pores ;]


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 26, 2005)

what other tanners are safe for your face and chest those are my whitest areas eh.


----------



## karen (Dec 26, 2005)

I haven't used it for a while, but I never had any problems with it on my face, when I did.
It's extremely subtle, so don't worry too much about streaking or anything.


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I did use it on my face but it did breakout my chest and neck. It has mineral oil in it and that just doesn't work well for me.

Aloette has a great nice one for the face or you can just use a powder bronzer like Nars Laguna.


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

I use Coppertone's bronzing foam in light/medium (it's the one with dual chambers)...it's fairly mild, but it made me break out. Never used the Jergens stuff, but considering it's not even made for the face I probably wouldn't try it!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks girls for the advice! I guess using a powder bronzer will be much safer than using tanning lotion that is meant for the body.


----------



## sasse142 (May 10, 2006)

*Tanning lotion.....*

Huge raves for Jergens Natural glow in medium/tan........Love it......I see results almost immediately......I was using the fair skin toned one for a little while with no results.........Definitely get medium/tan.......  I used it once and I have a slight tan......can't wait till tomorrow (day 2)


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 10, 2006)

omg this stuff is wonderful
i am very fair only can really wear N3 fix or nc5 sheerbecause both nc15 and nw15 tend to look deep at times. i burn so easily that a tan is not possible. i love having just a little color but not like self tanners usually do too much. i tried the Jergens formula and it has a beautiful look. no streaks, no orange yuckiness and not a bad smell. just moisturize and you are done.


----------



## sasse142 (May 12, 2006)

After pics taken today after 5 days of using.  This is using medium/tan cause the other 2 colors didn't work for me.  I have mixed feeling about it.  Its my first time using a "self tanner" so I'm not sure but I'm seeing myself a bit orange........blah

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_3276.jpg






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...t/100_4003.jpg


----------



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

That looks pretty good! Did you only use it on your face or the rest of your body as well?


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Looks very nice on you


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

i wanna try it now! it looks good!!! its like a perfect glow, not too much, just perfect...


----------



## Femme Noir (May 12, 2006)

looks good! Now you have to buy new face makeup! haha. how long does the effect last?


----------



## sasse142 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_looks good! Now you have to buy new face makeup! haha. how long does the effect last?_

 
Not sure its my first week using it :-/


----------



## sasse142 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i wanna try it now! it looks good!!! its like a perfect glow, not too much, just perfect..._

 
Lol thanx........I thought it looked a bit orange since its my first self tanner and the whole orange thing is stuck on my head but I've gotten a few compliments


----------



## Ms. Z (May 12, 2006)

It works!  I may just try that.  Last year I used the one for the body, but only my my legs.  Will you update us on how it looks when it starts to fade, or if it streaks or becomes an unnatural color?


----------



## AlliSwan (May 12, 2006)

I think it looks great and totally natural! ESPECIALLY great job for a first try!


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

I think it looks great!  Was it difficult to use?  I am the ice queen of pale so I am terrified to try any self tanners, but that one has always caught my attention.


----------



## sasse142 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_That looks pretty good! Did you only use it on your face or the rest of your body as well?_

 
 I used ng for face then ng for body......


----------

